# r my ps breeding?



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

over last few days ive noticed 1 of my 4 6-7" ps blowing on the stones and sort of diggin with mouth while chewing the stones could he be gettin ready to breed? ive also noticed more aggresion.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, according to your signature, your fish are about 3" in size.
Unless you need to update your signature, no, there's no chance whatsoever that 3-4" redbellies could be breeding, because at that size they cannot be sexually mature [unless they are severly stunted, in which case I doubt they'll breed anyways]).


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

yes my sig needs updating but i have said their 6-7"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

redpiranhas4 said:


> yes my sig needs updating but i have said their 6-7"


 Whoops, I guess I missed that one
















If they are 6-7", they may be showing breeding behaviour indeed - I'd say leave them alone as much as possible - piranha's like a little privacy when doing the naughty...


----------

